# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  My pea puffer got hurt

## chirpie2010

I have a pea puffer that got stuck to the filter. He seems to be paralysed on his left side, and he swims in clock wise circles. When he isn't swimming in circles he is disoriented and runs into things. I have him in a quarantine tank with some food. Is there anything i can do??

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Chirpie and welcome to fishkeeping.com

If your puffer fish as got stuck to your filter I would say that it must be sick or it might be getting old .....
To be honest I don't think there is any think that you can do for it sorry.

have you any more fish that was in the same tank ? if so are they all swimming around ok ....I say this just in case your water readings are out, please check for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph just to be on the safe side.

Regards

Gary.

----------

